# help on website...how do i write about my company and clothes?



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

i need help on my website...well in some clothing websites they have a little paragraph on the fron page explaining there clothes and how they came about what not... well im terrible at explaining stuff like that...i was wondering, can someone point me to the right direction as far as maybe any websites i can go to so i can get some ideas.........


----------



## HANGARSIXCO (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: help on website...how do i...*

Wally,

What type of clothing do you sell? 

Chris 
Hangar Six Co.



WallyJ_26 said:


> i need help on my website...well in some clothing websites they have a little paragraph on the fron page explaining there clothes and how they came about what not... well im terrible at explaining stuff like that...i was wondering, can someone point me to the right direction as far as maybe any websites i can go to so i can get some ideas.........


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: help on website...how do i...*

well right now there only tee's but it's like: rockstar/hiphop/skate type wear....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: help on website...how do i...*



WallyJ_26 said:


> i need help on my website...well in some clothing websites they have a little paragraph on the fron page explaining there clothes and how they came about what not... well im terrible at explaining stuff like that...i was wondering, can someone point me to the right direction as far as maybe any websites i can go to so i can get some ideas.........


That's generally something you need to come up with on your own.

If you can't write it yourself, then you may want to outsource the "copy writing" (not to be confused with copyright) to someone that specializes in that type thing.

You can find places that will write text for you in Google or on freelance websites like guru.com, elance.com, odesk.com, etc.

Here's an article that should get you going in the right direction: creativematch: How to write good copy – and to know it when you see it


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

Rodney, that was a good article on copy writing from Creativematch.

Thanks,

Norm


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: help on website...how do i...*



Rodney said:


> That's generally something you need to come up with on your own.
> 
> If you can't write it yourself, then you may want to outsource the "copy writing" (not to be confused with copyright) to someone that specializes in that type thing.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with Rodney on this one. I'm in the same boat as you. I can do my own writting, but I always have a Friend ( who was a english major) and my cousin ( who is a proof read for the US Govt.) read over my work and make in corrections I may need. Plus they will make it sound nicer than I can. But, I'd have to say, I still have to put my own ideas on paper first. You should be able to write what you are doing down. Just act like you are telling someone or better yet, talk into a recorder and then write it down after you finish or pass the recorder along for someone else to write it for you.


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

hey thats a good idea, thanks i will use that


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

if you decide to write it yourself, just be honest and true to the brand. you should use strong and powerful adjectives. You should say not just how your company came together, but why. by explaing why, you show how you are special and different from anyone else who sells t-shirts. It really shows what you stand for, and that is extremly important in brand identity. trust me on this one, I do a lot of writing like this. if you need some help with editing it to make it stronger PM me, and I'll be more than happy to lend a hand.

It is always good to make contacts in the industry.

E


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

one more thing keep in mind the importance of wording, take your time.

wording plays a major part in marketing. It doesnt matter how good of a designer you are, or how talented you are, or how amazing you designs are, it all boils down to how good you can market your t-shirts.

you can sell the ugliest designs in the world, if you market it properly people will buy it, and you can charge whatever you choose.


ask yourself "what is the difference between some "Joe" selling an AA design for 20 bucks and Quicksilver selling it for 60?"

it is all about ow you word your information.


sorry to make it look like it is the most important thing in the world, and put pressure on you.

I am just passionate.

Ethan


----------



## WallyJ_26 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey, thats OK the more info the better...thanks alot....


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

no problem.


----------



## kidder (Mar 7, 2006)

Also make sure anything that goes on your website has correct spelling and grammar. People make their minds up pretty quick about a website, and a thing that can put them off with regards to trust and being professional is the way the copy reads and that it is correct. Also with any email or communication you have with buyers.

Another aspect is to always sell your benefits to the buyer as opposed to the features. For example you may list a t-shirt as having being 'heavyweight material'. You can flip this feature to a benefit by telling your customers that your t-shirts are 'long wearing and quality material - built to last.' Buyers always want to know what's in it for them, so tell them how your designs/t-shirts are the best (with a good description). It's always a good idea to tell people why your t-shirts are better/different, in a very crowded market place.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You may need to take help from any content writer, May be your not able to write a professional content, then you must have to contact with any professional writer.


----------



## Monte (Nov 5, 2012)

The general pricing for content writing is (.80 - $1/100 Words). I would be open to accommodating your needs depending on the size of the project. I provide services on various forums and can provide references.......,


----------



## sl57 (Jun 21, 2011)

The other thing to bear in mind is that copy written specifically for a website should contain the keywords
pertaining to your site to maximise the SEO - so if you
are going to outsource you may want to get someone
who is familiar with that. Hope that helps.


----------



## livin3 (Oct 1, 2012)

sl57 said:


> The other thing to bear in mind is that copy written specifically for a website should contain the keywords
> pertaining to your site to maximise the SEO - so if you
> are going to outsource you may want to get someone
> who is familiar with that. Hope that helps.


You are right! If you can't outsource try it by yourself but do learn about SEO and keywords, it's a never ending learning process but it will help you in terms of sales and traffic. Good Luck!


----------



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a great post, something I am sort of struggling with on my website creation as well. Good ideas from the replys too.


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a girl who does some of my website work


----------



## sdshirtman (Dec 27, 2010)

Go to Fiver and have someone write it up for you.


----------



## Monte (Nov 5, 2012)

sdshirtman said:


> Go to Fiver and have someone write it up for you.


Don't use fiver all those accounts are outsourced. Without self promoting if you're looking for writing,webdesign,seo or anything related feel free to send me a line.


----------

